# Another Shut-out on the Surf!!!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, spent the entire weekend on the surf. From Ocean City to the New Pier to Longport to fishing the Boardwalk and Jetties of A.C.
It's a lot easier to take when someone else is catchin fish but, when it seems that everybody's on the same bait stealin 4" seabass you no somethin out there bad has happened. We planned to buy a boat ,the rain in the spring held us off...Thank God!!..Lots of boats out there....no fish!!!


----------

